# 86 Mercks 54cm on ebay



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

someone might be interested http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-198...1QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

